# Sage Barista Express extraction



## OwenB (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi all,

This is my first post here, but I'm after some advice.

I've had my Barista Express for about 5 months now.

I am loving it, but want to check if I'm doing it right please.

I've got a taste I like, using roughly a 1:2 ratio.

10g single, 18g double.

My question though is around extraction time.

My shots are only around 18/20 seconds.

My shots are very consistent. Every time the pressure gauge goes almost to edge of the desired pressure. If I adjust the grind finer for a longer extraction, the streams break which indicates to me the grind is too fine.

I'd love to hear your thoughts, and if you suggest something I may be missing.

Thanks

Owen


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Taste is everything, try it 1 notch finer and see if you like the taste. Since you like where it is now you can go small steps to fine tune it and see if there's anything better...


----------



## OwenB (Mar 26, 2017)

I take it I'm doing it right by just adjusting the grind now, and keeping the dose and tamp the same?

does it matter if the stream breaks?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Keep everything else the same...

Stream breaking a little at the beginning is fine I think...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Are you timing shot from the moment you turn the knob, or for the moment it first begins to flow into the cup?


----------



## OwenB (Mar 26, 2017)

From the moment I press the button


----------

